# K70 (Tastatur) - Handballenauflage gebrochen



## Teutonnen (17. August 2014)

Servus allesamt


Mir ist vorgestern Abend ein kleines Missgeschick passiert - hab ganz normal CS:GO gespielt und wollte nen 180-Flick machen. Dabei hab ich die Maus (bzw. den Daumen  ) gegen die Handballenauflage meiner relativ neuen K70 geknallt, woraufhin von den vier Stiften welche abgebrochen sind.

Es geht hier um die vier Stifte, mit denen man die Auflage in den Vertiefungen auf der Unterseite einrasten kann. Einer ist ganz ab, der Zweite hängt noch dran - aber etwa um 45° abgebogen. Die Beiden in "Gegenrichtung" sind noch intakt, nützt aber nicht gerade viel.

Für den Moment habe ich die Auflage mit starkem Klebeband einfach angeklebt (Tastatur umgedreht, die Handballenauflage so hingelegt, wie sie sonst eingerastet liegen würde und dann eben so mit drei dicken Streifen Isolierband angeklebt). Funktioniert, aber schön ist anders.

Kann man diese Handballenauflage in der Schweiz (!) irgendwie nachbestellen oder austauschen? Auf eurer Homepage ist nur Kanada oder die Staaten als Lieferort auswählbar.


Gruss
Teutonnen


----------



## Bluebeard (18. August 2014)

Hi Teutonnen,

ich hoffe du hast den Ts/CTs wenigstens erwischt, bzw. bist noch heile weggekommen. 

Ich schlage vor, du machst bei uns im Kundenportal eine Anfrage auf und postest die Ticketnummer. Lade im Ticket noch den Kaufnachweis unter "Attachments" hoch und wir schicken dir eine neue Handballenauflage.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Teutonnen (18. August 2014)

Das war mir dann im Moment recht egal 

Aber danke vielmals, dann mache ich mal ein Ticket auf.


----------



## sprengsatz (21. Juni 2015)

hiho,
häng mich mal an. Hab die Tastatur für meine Feundin geholt und sie hat die Auflage auch abgebrochen gekriegt.
Hab dann ein Ticket bei corsair eröffnet und was krieg ich als Antwort
'If you are unable to purchase the item from the web store page listed then we do not have stock of the item and you will have to try to find the unit for purchase online.'

Bei einer 120 Euro Tastatur kann man doch Ersatzteileverfügbarkeit erwarten? Laut der US Seite gibts die Auflage ja garnicht im Handel.

Gibt es passende Drittanbieterauflagen?


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo sprengsatz,

magst du mir bitte die Ticketnummer verraten? Ich würde mir gerne den Vorgang anschauen.

Du kannst Ersatzteile direkt über unseren Webstore bestellen. Sobald du den Artikel, den du benötigst, gefunden hast, stelle unten die Sprache auf "Global (English)" um. Sobald dir dann Bestand angezeigt wird, kannst du das Teil bestellen. Sofern die Tastatur noch in der Garantie ist, lade bitte die Rechnung und ein Bild der Handballenauflage im Ticket mit hoch und dann spreche ich mit dem Kundenservice was wir machen können.

Grüße


----------

